# Envy Valeting a Corsa VXR with Swissvax Best of Show



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Todays car I have been looking forward to no end, but must start with a few thanks!
Thanks to Alex L for the referral, thanks to VXRMarc whos name cropped up from the owner today and thanks to LB for the booking and Aaron for his company and attentiveness/interest.

Ok here she is beforehand













































Wheels were cleaned with AS smart wheels 1st using the EZ detail brush and the Envy wheel brush
Car given a presoak with Espuma Activo foaming TFR through the HD lance










2 buckets with grit guards, DG shampoo and Z sponge were readied for action









Door shuts were cleaned out with Megs APC and the Envy detail brush









Whole car rinsed of TFR, then washed and dried using the RG one pass towels to look like this


















The car was then clayed using water as lube and poly clay which today was mainly enjoying being especially sticky and kept refusing to get off my fingers!
Paint was cleansed by PC using Dodo Lime Prime and the car now looks like this










Todays wax choice was Swissvax Best of Show, sticker on top of lid so all my Swissvax waxes are easily recognisable in the bags









Left to cure whilst I had a sandwich, shined up the tail pipe, cleansed the glass and dressed tyres etc. Wheels sealed with Supagard wheel spray.
Buffed off the car was looking good























































I then set about all the interior stuff, hoovered, cleaned the glass inc mirrors, cleansed the dressed plastic using Dasheen etc etc.

Some final pics, this one is to keep you on your toes!









































































Gotta love its face










A really enjoyable detail to do. Hosts were great and the endless coffee was very much appreciated, and was nice to tutor too.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

looks great, really nice little car like these, great work.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great finish on that, such a nice colour.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, love that car :thumb:

Who else thinks the rear Vauxhall badge is too big?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah good a fellow member satisfied which is always nice to see..

Car looks fantastic..nice one


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice work Tim, love these little VXR'S


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always Tim.:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Cracking work Tim, always look forward to viewing your posts :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice work there, lovely colour that arden blue. Car looks like its smiling in last pic! :thumb:


----------



## aaronbrock (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for putting up with my endless questions today Tim 

Dad parked up the car now all safe and sound, got a rental car for the weekend so stays looking its best :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Good man......Hope you watched and have 2 buckets now:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool little car! I love the seats in these too


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

another astonishing finish there :thumb:


----------



## olliegiltrow (Aug 11, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Very nice, love that car :thumb:
> 
> Who else thinks the rear Vauxhall badge is too big?


meeeeee

thats why i debadged the whole rear of mine


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice work Tim.:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks slick tim. I could tell from the texts today that you were chuffed to be working on this one.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work Tim, looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Ah good a fellow member satisfied which is always nice to see..
> 
> Car looks fantastic..nice one


Many thanks Marc



Race Valeting said:


> Nice work Tim, love these little VXR'S


Cheers Paul



Gleammachine said:


> As always Tim.:thumb:


Thankyou Rob



1996a6v6 said:


> Cracking work Tim, always look forward to viewing your posts :thumb:


Thats very kind...really? How much do I owe you?!:argie:



Samzetec-s said:


> Nice work there, lovely colour that arden blue. Car looks like its smiling in last pic! :thumb:


I thought it had a nice smile too



aaronbrock said:


> Thanks for putting up with my endless questions today Tim
> 
> Dad parked up the car now all safe and sound, got a rental car for the weekend so stays looking its best :thumb:


I hope not Aaron! Questions wise, not a problem. If you'd been asking too many I'd have said so:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

lovely car. good job


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Good man......Hope you watched and have 2 buckets now:thumb:


Watched like a hawk Marc



rubbishboy said:


> Nice work Tim.:thumb:


Thanks Ben



paddy328 said:


> Looks slick tim. I could tell from the texts today that you were chuffed to be working on this one.


Loved it Paddy



Gaz W said:


> Nice work Tim, looks fantastic. :thumb:


Thanks Gaz:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## aaronbrock (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very good pics Aaron, if you get a chance can you email them across to me?
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gotta love arden blue. 

Nice work there


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks excellent, top job :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cracking finish and that colour suits those VXR's so well :thumb:

mmmmmm Best of Show.......


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

love car, deadly work


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely work on a top car ( same as mine ) 

Arden looks great in the sun :thumb:


P.s why is the owner now banned ?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dont know, just noticed that myself...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You have been banned for the following reason:
advertising in off topic without consent and numerous complaints from forum members about origins of work

What ever that means?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Hows that Supagard wheel spray holding up? I have a can in the shed that came in a kit I got but have not used it yet


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I love these cars! Coilovers and a remap. I would be lethal!!!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice results!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> advertising in off topic without consent and numerous complaints from forum members about origins of work
> 
> What ever that means?


Not a clue Marc, we both know him and that doesnt fit?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice job there mate,super finish....


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work Tim


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice day's work on a cracking colour. Liking the Corsas myself.:thumb:


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> advertising in off topic without consent and numerous complaints from forum members about origins of work
> 
> What ever that means?


I think it had something to do with some website design ? It was posted in off topice a few Saturdays ago . If it is the same guy ?


----------



## detroitcustom (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah nice job..sparkling clean..Must feel good to admire your handywork afterwards eh?
Love your work..envious..Cheers Nick


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Nick, it is nice to look back and think "job well done"!


----------

